# My pink toe tarantula won't eat and web



## Lionel852 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi.  I got a 2 years old female  Avicularia versicolor from a friend who was giving his spiders . I have just changed her of cage 4days ago . But she hasn't had any food(feeding small cockrach or crickets)  or did any kind of webbing yet. Temperature. Ventilation. Humidity is on point . Should I be worry ? I know they need time. To adapt to the new habitat and avoid the stress .  I have a orange baboon  before and never had any issue like that.


----------



## Lionel852 (Nov 11, 2016)

There is a picture of the cage . My old orange baboon use to love hiding in that Rock all the time. So I figured out I'll add  one like before


----------



## Lionel852 (Nov 11, 2016)

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Nov 11, 2016)

What are these on point numbers you speak of?  Sounds like care sheet jibberrish to be honest.   You shouldn't be shooting for number specifics, and your ventilation leaves much to be desired as I see the mesh venting.  This type of ventilation has many issues, starting with too much ventilation, or air flow...but we really need to see the set up.

4 days isn't a lot of time, although in a proper set up, a versi generally starts webbing quickly.   For example, I re-housed this versi just last night.

That said, it looks like it molted very recently, and _sometimes_ avics won't always web until they are ready, or closer to molting.   The key is to give them the proper tools to create a web in a desirable location.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## cold blood (Nov 11, 2016)

That helps...now I don't see the mesh I saw in the initial pic and your venting looks just fine.


Two issues...first, the big hide on the ground should be removed.  Ground cover isn't what an avic can or will generally utilize as they prefer elevated positions.

The next, is that the cage is way too barren.   More wood needs to be added, and all the mid to upper parts of that wood should be surrounded by plants.   Wood provides stable hunting and stretching platform, plants provide both cover, and anchor points...the more anchor points you give them, the faster and more elaborate their webbing will be.

What you have there is actually really good, its just not enough, with the majority of the cage (which is really larger than it needs to be by a lot) being just wasted empty space.   Open space like that doesn't provide any comfort or function.

If you are worried about not eating for 4 days, you have unrealistic feeding expectations.   4 days for a t is nothing.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 11, 2016)

I was typing up my advice and then cold blood posted again so I'll just say "what he said."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lionel852 (Nov 11, 2016)

Thank you for answering so quick what I meant by the temperature is on point is 23 to 26c day time and 20-22c night time  and 70% humidity. So you are saying I should remove the rock and maybe had  a roll or something  vertical in?  The cage was given to me by the guy who gave me then T.so I used that one instead 





cold blood said:


> That helps...now I don't see the mesh I saw in the initial pic and your venting looks just fine.
> 
> 
> Two issues...first, the big hide on the ground should be removed.  Ground cover isn't what an avic can or will generally utilize as they prefer elevated positions.
> ...


----------



## cold blood (Nov 11, 2016)

Lionel852 said:


> Thank you for answering so quick what I meant by the temperature is on point is 23 to 26c day time and 20-22c night time  and 70% humidity. So you are saying I should remove the rock and maybe had  a roll or something  vertical in?  The cage was given to me by the guy who gave me then T.so I used that one instead


Anything 20C and above is fine.   Don't measure humidity, there's no reason to, and it actually causes problems often.

Yes, remove the rock, the only thing ground cover will accomplish is giving feeders a place to hide indefinitely....and add more wood and plants...like replicate what you have two more times so its filled.   Aside from the water dish (which is your humidity control), the ground should be free of cover.  This gives the t many places to choose to live and hunt, and as few places as possible for feeders to hide, making certain that the predator comes across the prey in a timely manner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Moonohol (Nov 11, 2016)

Lionel852 said:


> Thank you for answering so quick what I meant by the temperature is on point is 23 to 26c day time and 20-22c night time  and 70% humidity. So you are saying I should remove the rock and maybe had  a roll or something  vertical in?  The cage was given to me by the guy who gave me then T.so I used that one instead


As for the humidity, your ventilation looks to be adequate and you have a nice sized water dish. This is all you need for an Avic. Let the substrate dry out and you'll be golden. No need to do any misting or wetting down of the sub. But yeah, I also agree with everything @cold blood said! Enjoy your Avic, they are awesome spiders.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 12, 2016)

I doubt it is only "2 years old"


----------



## cold blood (Nov 13, 2016)

@hollymdemarco , ok Holly, I spelled everything out as specifically as I could...what's with the "clarification please"???


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 13, 2016)

cold blood said:


> @hollymdemarco , ok Holly, I spelled everything out as specifically as I could...what's with the "clarification please"???


Probably arachnoboarding on a crappy phone like me...when icons are as big as a recently hatched Lp,it can be quite difficult to hit the right one...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Misty Day (Nov 13, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> I doubt it is only "2 years old"


Why? That A.versi looks like it could be 2 years old. 

To OP, Cold Blood pretty much hit the nail on the head.


----------



## hollymdemarco (Nov 13, 2016)

Ok now im a little confused lol


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 13, 2016)

Another thing to remember is that Versicolor are skittish.  You should get the enclosure set up right.  Then make sure the water bowl is full and perhaps leave it a prekilled prey if you wish.  Then leave it alone for a while.  I know there is a desire especially for people who get a new T to keep messing with the environment (been there done that).  This can cause additional stress for the T.  Give the T some alone time to get to know its new home.


----------



## Krysta (Mar 4, 2018)

Had my little guy got an month he still has not ate... made his cage homey though such as webbing a lot and one molt already but won’t eat?? To me he seems content but worried about my little guy eating is it normal? I read yes it is but a whole month ?


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 4, 2018)

Krysta said:


> Had my little guy got an month he still has not ate... made his cage homey though such as webbing a lot and one molt already but won’t eat?? To me he seems content but worried about my little guy eating is it normal? I read yes it is but a whole month ?


What size is it? It has it's adult colors, so it's not that small (also, that's an A. avicularia, not a C. versicolor like in this thread. Just if you're wondering). My adult female A. avic went a month after molting before I managed to get her to eat, so it's not unheard of. I managed to get her to eat with Madagascar hissing cockroaches, since they could climb on the enclosure walls and that seemed to entice her.

It's abdomen doesn't look concerning. Arboreals don't get chunky like terrestrials do, so they should typically look pretty lean.

But I'm curious why the Avic doesn't appear to be in it's enclosure in that picture. Routine handling and removing from it's enclosure cold potentially stress it out enough that I won't eat.

Edit: Wait, you've only had it a month? So it molted in that month? Unless it molted within maybe a day or two of you getting it, it's totally normal for it not to eat before or after a molt, and you don't want to feed it too soon after a molt anyway. What color are it's fangs? If they're white or red, it's too soon to be feeding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krysta (Mar 4, 2018)

The fangs are black already ... I know all about that was just wondering but I guess he’s safe And content yes my pink toe loves attention he comes to the top to come out I so handle him with care every once in awhile when he sees the top open he likes to come out with us he’s very good with my five yr old she’s very good with him but I do t handle a lot only if I have to fix something in its cage I’ll open the top to add fresh water or fix something other than that I leave him alone but it’s not a bad thing to say hello to him once in awhile as long has we sit on the ground with him he doesn’t jump I already read if handling the pink toe do it with care

Reactions: Funny 2 | Face Palm 1


----------



## mconnachan (Mar 4, 2018)

Krysta said:


> Had my little guy got an month he still has not ate... made his cage homey though such as webbing a lot and one molt already but won’t eat?? To me he seems content but worried about my little guy eating is it normal? I read yes it is but a whole month ?


To me it looks like a MM you have, needless to say their priority now isn't food it's finding a mate, is he endlessly wandering around its enclosure, it's natural MM (Mature Male) behaviour, there's always  someone on the lookout for MM's - that's if you want him to help re-populate the hobby, he's looking really good. (Yes definitely a MM you have).


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 4, 2018)

Krysta said:


> The fangs are black already ... I know all about that was just wondering but I guess he’s safe And content yes my pink toe loves attention he comes to the top to come out I so handle him with care every once in awhile when he sees the top open he likes to come out with us he’s very good with my five yr old she’s very good with him but I do t handle a lot only if I have to fix something in its cage I’ll open the top to add fresh water or fix something other than that I leave him alone but it’s not a bad thing to say hello to him once in awhile as long has we sit on the ground with him he doesn’t jump I already read if handling the pink toe do it with care


While I obviously can't stop you from handling, I would still discourage it. Especially with a young child. Tarantulas are calm and handleable until the day they're not. And should your T one day get spooked and bolt, the T could easily get flung across the room and killed by a panicked hand flinging it off. The handling could potentially be the reason it's not eating or webbing yet.

Aside from that, perhaps you could post a picture of the actual enclosure? It might not be set up in a way that enables it to web. It sounds like you have a top opening enclosure, so the roof of the enclosure is already off limits for it, so you'd ideally need to have lots of foliage as close to the top as possible without touching it to encourage webbing that won't get destroyed with routine maintenance. 



mconnachan said:


> To me it looks like a MM you have, needless to say their priority now isn't food it's finding a mate, is he endlessly wandering around its enclosure, it's natural MM (Mature Male) behaviour, there's always  someone on the lookout for MM's - that's if you want him to help re-populate the hobby, he's looking really good. (Yes definitely a MM you have).


I originally thought that might be the case too, but you can just barely but clearly see the pink tips on the pedipalps, indicating that it's not mature (or at least not a mature male)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mconnachan (Mar 4, 2018)

PidderPeets said:


> While I obviously can't stop you from handling, I would still discourage it. Especially with a young child. Tarantulas are calm and handleable until the day they're not. And should your T one day get spooked and bolt, the T could easily get flung across the room and killed by a panicked hand flinging it off. The handling could potentially be the reason it's not eating or webbing yet.
> 
> Aside from that, perhaps you could post a picture of the actual enclosure? It might not be set up in a way that enables it to web. It sounds like you have a top opening enclosure, so the roof of the enclosure is already off limits for it, so you'd ideally need to have lots of foliage as close to the top as possible without touching it to encourage webbing that won't get destroyed with routine maintenance.
> 
> ...


They are the bulbous pedipalps, are we talking about the same spider in post #16 - if so, to the best of my knowledge it is a MM.


----------



## Krysta (Mar 4, 2018)

He’s webbing a lot he’s made his home with lots of webs he even made a bed that’s what he did when he molted he just hasn’t ate but he also had a molt two weeks so that’s probably the case I have a critter cage with the dirt that you buy from the pet store i forget what it’s called but I see a lot of people posting what I have at the bottom they like to climb so I got him a plant he does climb on and has webbed lol ... he has a log where he can hide also just like what others post so I do folllow everything and read a lot I knew he was a boy because when he had my I looked at the molted skin and seen he was a boy! But some people are saying he looks like a male or an mature male?


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 4, 2018)

mconnachan said:


> They are the bulbous pedipalps, are we talking about the same spider in post #16 - if so, to the best of my knowledge it is a MM.


Yeah, we're talking about the same spider. I think the angle is just tricking your eyes. Female and immature male Avics have big puffy tipped pedipalps much like their front feet, so it could appear bulbous. Additionally, once a male matures, he loses the pink on his pedipalps, so it would just be solid black from above. I'm almost positive I'm seeing pink at the very tip of the palps.

For example, here's a picture of my molt confirmed female A. avic. From the angle, I could see someone mistaking her palps as being bulbous MM palps:



But there's an easy way to solve this. @Krysta, in addition to the enclosure pics, could you please also get a clear picture of the pedipalps so we can either confirm or deny it being a mature male? If it's mature, that would also explain the behavior.


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 4, 2018)

Krysta said:


> He’s webbing a lot he’s made his home with lots of webs he even made a bed that’s what he did when he molted he just hasn’t ate but he also had a molt two weeks so that’s probably the case I have a critter cage with the dirt that you buy from the pet store i forget what it’s called but I see a lot of people posting what I have at the bottom they like to climb so I got him a plant he does climb on and has webbed lol ... he has a log where he can hide also just like what others post so I do folllow everything and read a lot I knew he was a boy because when he had my I looked at the molted skin and seen he was a boy! But some people are saying he looks like a male or an mature male?


If he's webbing but just hasn't eaten yet, it's likely nothing to worry about. Two weeks really isn't a long time for a spider to go without food. Like I said, my girl didn't eat for a month after molting. You could try changing up the prey items you're offering if you're concerned though. My girl won't eat superworms or crickets, but likes most roaches. She particularly loves hissers. Sometimes they're just picky about their food.


----------



## Krysta (Mar 4, 2018)

I was thinking maybe different food because he has webbed a lot so I’m taking he wants to eat and made webs for his prey lol but at the pet store he was eating adult crickets I’ll take pictures for you also


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 4, 2018)

Krysta said:


> I was thinking maybe different food because he has webbed a lot so I’m taking he wants to eat and made webs for his prey lol but at the pet store he was eating adult crickets I’ll take pictures for you also


Sometimes they go through mood changes and become a bit picker with food after a molt. Mine exclusively ate crickets for her previous owner, but since molting, she usually won't touch them


----------



## Krysta (Mar 4, 2018)

And if he is an Mature Male I would love for him to mate I wouldn’t want him to be alone.. I’m just waiting on my income tax so I can buy an bigger enclosure I mean he seems content he’s webbing and drinking fine he was in a much smaller critter cage when I bought him a month ago and he was webbed than to so maybe he’s happy for now with smaller enclosures


----------



## Krysta (Mar 4, 2018)

Here’s Charlotte lol my five year old named him


----------



## Krysta (Mar 4, 2018)

My daughter is obsessed with my pink toe and she’s great she even has an spider beanie baby named creeper she said this is Charlottes mommy here is our photo shoot


----------



## Krysta (Mar 4, 2018)

I don’t handle him a lot this is when I was fixing his enclosure he climbs to the top to say hello he’s super nice


----------



## mconnachan (Mar 4, 2018)

I originally thought that might be the case too, but you can just barely but clearly see the pink tips on the pedipalps, indicating that it's not mature (or at least not a mature male)[/QUOTE]

I'm counting the appendages there should be 4 if immature, from what I can see there are three, but the picture may be misleading - a better shot of the palps would confirm or reject my opinion.


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 4, 2018)

Krysta said:


> Here’s Charlotte lol my five year old named him


He’s definitely not a mature male. He still very distinctively has his pink tipped pedipalps. So no need to send him off on a date just yet.

That enclosure itself actually isn't a bad size for him. I personally would flip it on it's side so it's taller though. They prefer more vertical space than horizontal space. It's not necessary though. But the setup looks like you followed pet store or care sheet advice to a T (no pun intended). Unfortunately, most care sheets and pet stores offer the worst possible advice you can receive  (especially for Avics). Those sheets are made not by people who actually care for and raise them (hobbyists), but by sellers just relaying extremely outdated information or just trying to keep them alive long enough to sell (dealers). An Avic spending extended periods of time near the ground means there's room (and a need) for improvement.

First, get rid of the sponge in the water bowl. It just harbors bacteria and makes it almost impossible for the T to actually drink. A plain water bowl is perfectly safe. Your T will not drown.





If that substrate is moist, you can let it dry out. They don't need specific humidity numbers, and trying to obtain specific numbers usually results in restricted ventilation and a dead tarantula. Humidity is an incorrect term for tarantulas in general, and not what's actually needed.

If you keep that enclosure set up horizontally, that half log would be better off propped up against one of the walls so that it reaches near the top of the enclosure. Otherwise, the hide is useless for an arboreal species like an Avic.

He would also still be better off with more plants, preferably taller ones. Then he can web up a storm.

My Avic enclosure is a Kritter Keeper set up vertically, but I'll look for some pictures I have of it for reference. I'll just need a bit to search through my pictures

Edit: found the pics. Here's around when I first got her. 



Here’s a pic from last month. As you can see, she's quite the interior decorator

Reactions: Helpful 2 | Award 2


----------



## mconnachan (Mar 4, 2018)

PidderPeets said:


> He’s definitely not a mature male. He still very distinctively has his pink tipped pedipalps. So no need to send him off on a date just yet.


Post #29, 1st picture clearly shows that it is *not* a MM - the angle is misleading, so no not time for him to "hook-up" with any ladies* yet....*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 4, 2018)

mconnachan said:


> I originally thought that might be the case too, but you can just barely but clearly see the pink tips on the pedipalps, indicating that it's not mature (or at least not a mature male)


I'm counting the appendages there should be 4 if immature, from what I can see there are three, but the picture may be misleading - a better shot of the palps would confirm or reject my opinion.[/QUOTE]

If you look on the two most recent photos posted of the T, you can very clearly make out the pink tipped pedipalps. Mature male Avics lose the pink tips. He's definitely not mature. This photo isn't the best because the light reflecting off the emboli make the palps look tipped with light toes, but once you see that it's just a reflection, it becomes clear that the MM palps don't have pink toes like the legs (and palps of females and immature males) do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 4, 2018)

mconnachan said:


> Post #29, 1st picture clearly shows that it is *not* a MM - the angle is misleading, so no not time for him to "hook-up" with any ladies* yet....*


I posted my comment before seeing your response. My bad, carry on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan (Mar 4, 2018)

PidderPeets said:


> I posted my comment before seeing your response. My bad, carry on


No worries, your picture clearly shows bulbous pedipalps - my bad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 4, 2018)

mconnachan said:


> No worries, your picture clearly shows bulbous pedipalps - my bad!


It's all good. Everything's a learning experience


----------



## Krysta (Mar 4, 2018)

Okay thank you yes I was thinking of putting the kritter keeper long ways I’ll get rid of his sponge... should I keep some dirt in there ??


----------



## Krysta (Mar 4, 2018)

Thank pidderpets.. I will rearrange his tank and do what you did and he likes his log to sit on I just feel bad knocking down his webbing/decoration lol


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 4, 2018)

Krysta said:


> should I keep some dirt in there ??


I keep a small amount of substrate in my Avic enclosures. Try to keep the ground level free of clutter, as it just provides places for feeder insects to hide. (A healthy, happy Avic won't spend much time on the ground.)

You want lots of foliage near the top of the enclosure to serve as cover and anchor points for webbing.


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 4, 2018)

Krysta said:


> Okay thank you yes I was thinking of putting the kritter keeper long ways I’ll get rid of his sponge... should I keep some dirt in there ??


If you mean keep dirt in the water bowl, no. Just straight water. If you mean in the enclosure, yes. Avics won't use it much, but you should still have a little bit in there.



Krysta said:


> Thank pidderpets.. I will rearrange his tank and do what you did and he likes his log to sit on I just feel bad knocking down his webbing/decoration lol


Once he has everything set up properly, he'll probably make himself some even better webbing and a nice home for himself. It won't matter to him that you messed up his home briefly if he gets a better one out of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan (Mar 4, 2018)

PidderPeets said:


> It's all good. Everything's a learning experience


Yep, that angle was so deceiving - but hey that's how we all learn, thanks for pointing it out to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (Mar 4, 2018)

Krysta said:


> Here’s Charlotte lol my five year old named him


That's not a good setup at all. I don't know where you got your advice but is was really bad advice.

What you need is:

1. An upright enclosure

2. An _upright _piece of bark, NOT a 'hide'

3. A lot of plant cover in the upper area of the enclosure

4. Plenty of ventilation

5. DRY (!!) substrate

6. A water dish with water only (tarantulas can't drown, they can actually swim)

Your tarantula tries to get out of the enclosure not because it likes to be handled but because it tries to escape the bad enclosure and Avics always go up when things are wrong. They are arboreal, meaning tree dwelling tarantulas. Climbing is what they do.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Krysta (Mar 4, 2018)

I will be redoing his cage tomorrow.. he likes the bottom to he made lots of webs so obviously he was happy of somewhat I did lol


----------



## Krysta (Mar 4, 2018)

Right now he’s actually at the bottom in a corner cleaning his fangs where he has made an web bed


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 4, 2018)

Krysta said:


> I will be redoing his cage tomorrow.. he likes the bottom to he made lots of webs so obviously he was happy of somewhat I did lol


Be sure to post pictures when you update the enclosure. 

Like I said before, it honestly just looks like you based the enclosure off of either a care sheet or what a pet store told you. It makes sense to want to trust those sources as the care sheets and pet stores ALL say the same thing and are supposed to know what they're talking about, so that must be the proper way, right? 

But unfortunately the most abundant care sheets are horribly outdated and pet stores just genuinely don't know what they're talking about. What it boils down to is pet stores are a business. They're just looking to move product and make money. The animals in their care are just inventory numbers, not living breathing creatures. So as long as it lives long enough to get sold, they don't care how improper the husbandry is. Plus, it benefits them to sell you sponges, and heat mats/heat lamps, and all this other stuff that the tarantula doesn't need. Many of the things they insist that you absolutely need are actually quite harmful to your new pet. 

But it makes the businesses money to sell you these things, and it costs money for them to do proper research and adjust their employee training and printed care sheets. So you can guess whether they'd choose to make changes or not.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 4, 2018)

Something to think about....an avic spending time on the ground is generally a red flag...that is, a bad sign.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Krysta (Mar 4, 2018)

He doesn’t hang on the ground a lot he’s usually at the top so I’m wrong if he’s at the top because he’s not happy and now he’s at the bottom I’m wrong I’m confused Iam changing his cage around tomorrow morning but he always seems fine to me??? He’s always webbing and seems content to me??? I’ll post pictures tomorrow thanks for all the positive feedback I think I’m doing pretty good so far just going to make some changes!!!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 4, 2018)

Krysta said:


> The fangs are black already ... I know all about that was just wondering but I guess he’s safe And content yes my pink toe loves attention he comes to the top to come out I so handle him with care every once in awhile when he sees the top open he likes to come out with us he’s very good with my five yr old she’s very good with him but I do t handle a lot only if I have to fix something in its cage I’ll open the top to add fresh water or fix something other than that I leave him alone but it’s not a bad thing to say hello to him once in awhile as long has we sit on the ground with him he doesn’t jump I already read if handling the pink toe do it with care


High Five my lady for two things 

1) The butchering of commas like not even Leatherface. Brava! 

2) The 'handle with care' part: wish that everyone, from FedEx to everyone else, would remember always this wise statement 
so handling, uh... but 'handle with care', always

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 4, 2018)

Krysta said:


> He doesn’t hang on the ground a lot he’s usually at the top so I’m wrong if he’s at the top because he’s not happy and now he’s at the bottom I’m wrong I’m confused Iam changing his cage around tomorrow morning but he always seems fine to me??? He’s always webbing and seems content to me??? I’ll post pictures tomorrow thanks for all the positive feedback I think I’m doing pretty good so far just going to make some changes!!!


The way the others phrased things may be a bit confusing.

I think what @boina meant is that specifically the fact that he tries to climb up and out of the cage when you open it is bad. A content Avic with a proper web den and good overall conditions is likely to retreat to his den when the cage is opened. The fact that he's climbing up and not retreating to a den makes it seem like he's not comfortable (whether it be because he hasn't made himself a proper den where he feels safe or because he's actually trying to escape the conditions).

What I think @cold blood means (and what I meant earlier), is that an Avic spending a lot of time on the ground isn't usually a healthy one. A healthy Avic will instinctively want to avoid the ground because this genus naturally lives in trees. It would be similar to seeing a bird that spends nearly 100% of the time in the trees, spending all it's time on the ground. Either the conditions aren't permitting it to be where it wants, or it's not healthy enough to be where it wants. Once you make those changes to your enclosure, you'll notice that your boy will probably spend the vast majority of the time near the top of the enclosure.

Correct me if I'm wrong guys, but I think I got the gist of it. I'm just trying to rephrase and over explain it a bit so it's as understandable as possible. Things that are common knowledge and don't need further explanation to more experienced keepers, aren't always so clear to newcomers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1 | Love 1 | Beer 1


----------



## boina (Mar 5, 2018)

PidderPeets said:


> The way the others phrased things may be a bit confusing.
> 
> I think what @boina meant is that specifically the fact that he tries to climb up and out of the cage when you open it is bad. A content Avic with a proper web den and good overall conditions is likely to retreat to his den when the cage is opened. The fact that he's climbing up and not retreating to a den makes it seem like he's not comfortable (whether it be because he hasn't made himself a proper den where he feels safe or because he's actually trying to escape the conditions).
> 
> ...


You know I love your teaching abilities !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 5, 2018)

boina said:


> You know I love your teaching abilities !


Thank you so much. I honestly have so much respect and think so highly of you that it kind of embarrasses me to receive praise from you. But it really is truly appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krysta (Mar 5, 2018)

Well I redid Charlottes home thank you for all the great advice... he still hangs on his log he always was on it and I took the sponge out and just put a water dish down a perfect size for him he looks content so far I just have to add an other plant to climb on but he has a little plant but he’s been off the ground all day he spent half of the day up in his corner at the top I think he’s goin to be webbing once he does I’ll take lots of pictures


----------



## Krysta (Mar 5, 2018)

This is what I did today he loves his log I have to add something higher for him to climb will be going to the store soon he’s already webbing


----------



## Krysta (Mar 5, 2018)

I taking you like how I spoke or did I sound dumb lol............





Chris LXXIX said:


> High Five my lady for two things
> 
> 1) The butchering of commas like not even Leatherface. Brava!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 5, 2018)

Krysta said:


> I taking you like how I spoke or did I sound dumb lol............


----------



## cold blood (Mar 5, 2018)

Krysta said:


> This is what I did today he loves his log I have to add something higher for him to climb will be going to the store soon he’s already webbing


The wood and plants need to extent all the way to the top.  That wood is useless, its better suited for a terrestrial.


----------



## Krysta (Mar 6, 2018)

He sits on there a lot he’s on there now... I have to buy more plants


----------



## PidderPeets (Mar 6, 2018)

Krysta said:


> This is what I did today he loves his log I have to add something higher for him to climb will be going to the store soon he’s already webbing


Did you try leaning the log upright against one of the enclosure walls (so that the "C" shape of the hide is touching the wall)? That way, he still has it in there so you won't feel bad taking it away from him, but it'll be a little taller than it is already, and he'll have the ability to hide on the side of the enclosure instead of the bottom.

Also, why is only half of the floor covered in coco fiber? Avics could probably technically get away with no substrate, but it's still better to have at least a little bit over the entire floor (sorry if that wasn't clear before). Plus, it helps keep the decorations from sliding around when you move the enclosure.

Aside from that, just get some taller plants in there and it'll look pretty good! It'd probably be best to get a few different decorations (fake plants, sticks, etc), not just a single thing. Avics love enclosures that are full and cluttered near the top. My girl has a fake plant, and hollow bamboo tube for a hide, and a few sticks, and she incorporated everything into her webbing.

I'm glad to hear yours is hanging around near the top more and is already webbing!


----------

